# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  دموع المرآه دليل صحتها

## ليلاس

*السلآم عليكم ..*




*كثيراً ما يعاب على المرأة لكونها كثيرة الدمع ومرهفة الاحساس واليوم 

وبعد ما توصلت إليه دراسة طبية حديثة سوف يتمنى كل رجل لو صارت

دموعه تذرف مثل المرأة.

فجاءت دراسات تؤكد أن سر ارتفاع أعمار النساء عن الرجال هو هذه 

الدموع فهي ليست رمزاً للحزن ولا الفرح لكنها ظاهرة صحية لأنها 

تساعد على خروج الطاقة المكبوتة فتقلل الضغوط العصبية ومن ثم

يطول العمر، وبالتالي فالنساء أوفر حظاً.كما يؤكد علماء الطب النفسي

أن البكاء ينقذ امرأة العصر الحديث من الضغط العصبي الذي تعانيه وهي

تواجه مشاكل الحياة اليومية بعد خروجها للعمل، ويرى أطباء العيون أن

الدموع تغسل العيون وتفرغ الشحنات السامة التي تحدثها التوترات

العصبية والعاطفية والانفعالات المتعددة التي تمر بها بصفة دائمة،

فالدموع تحتوي على نسبة من السموم تخرج من الجسم عن طريق

البكاء ما يؤدي إلى خلو الجسم منها، 

وأشار آرثر فرونك العالم الأمريكي إلى أن حبس الدموع يعني التسمم 

البطيء، وذلك لأن الدموع تخرج المواد السامة من الجسم، وبما أن

المرأة لها استعداد فطري للبكاء أكثر من الرجل فإنها تعيش عمرا أطول

منه بعد أن تتخلص من نسبة السموم التي تخرج عن طريق البكاء، 

لذلك ينصح العالم الأمريكي المرأة ألا تحاول كبت دموعها وألا تؤجل

البكاء عند مواجهة أي مشكلة تواجهها*



*م/ن لـأجل دموعكـن يـآ ينآت ..]


*

----------

عطر الاطهار (07-15-2011), 

عفاف الهدى (04-30-2011)

----------


## شجون العباس

موضوع قيم
يسلموو غاليتي
يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سبحان الله*

*الحمدلله في بكاءنا صحة* 

*جعل دموعنا تنزل فرحاً* 

*تسلمي عزيزنتي ع النقل*

*لآعدم منكِ يارب*

*ودي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*طرح قيم* 
*يعطيك ربي الف عافيه*
*موفقه..وعساك على القوه*
*تحياتي~*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*عجل خلنا نبكي ليل ونهار 
عشان نغسل شوي من ذنوبنا يمكن في بكائنا على أنفسنا وما حملناها من اثام نغسل القليل من الذنوب

ليلاس دائماً مميزه ومتميزه 
عجبني الموضوع جداً
تشكري على طرحه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*طرح اعجبني ..

يسلموو

دمتي كما تحبي*

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

طرح غااااية في الرووووعة  
الحمد لله أني بسرعة تنزل دمعتي في الفرح والحزن  :toung:

----------


## ليلاس

> موضوع قيم
> يسلموو غاليتي
> يعطيك الف عافيه




*ربي يسسلمك و يعآفيك حبوبه ..

منورة..]*

----------


## ليلاس

> 



*الله يعآآآفيك ..

منورة..}*

----------


## ليلاس

> *سبحان الله*
> 
> *الحمدلله في بكاءنا صحة* 
> 
> *جعل دموعنا تنزل فرحاً* 
> 
> *تسلمي عزيزنتي ع النقل*
> 
> *لآعدم منكِ يارب*
> ...




*ربي يسسلمك غنآآآتي ..

نورتي ..}*

----------


## ليلاس

> *طرح قيم* 
> *يعطيك ربي الف عافيه*
> *موفقه..وعساك على القوه*
> *تحياتي~*




*الله يعآفيك ..

نورتي ..}*

----------


## ليلاس

> *عجل خلنا نبكي ليل ونهار 
> عشان نغسل شوي من ذنوبنا يمكن في بكائنا على أنفسنا وما حملناها من اثام نغسل القليل من الذنوب
> 
> ليلاس دائماً مميزه ومتميزه 
> عجبني الموضوع جداً
> تشكري على طرحه*




*من ذوووقك حبيبتي ..

منورة..}*

----------


## ليلاس

> *طرح اعجبني ..
> 
> يسلموو
> 
> دمتي كما تحبي*




*من ذووقك حبيبتي ..

ربي يسسلمك ..]*

----------


## ليلاس

> طرح غااااية في الرووووعة 
> 
> الحمد لله أني بسرعة تنزل دمعتي في الفرح والحزن




*الروووووووووعهـ هالتششريف ..

نورتي ..}*

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

بارك الله بكم 

ودعواتي لكم بالتوفيق

----------

